# Frustration is setting in



## Charley Davidson (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm really starting to get frustrated with every thing. Every project I start has a snag, every tool I have has a snag Grrrrrr

Last night I decided to make a radius/ball turner for my lathe out of some material (scrap parts) from work that lend themselves perfectly to this project. But just drilling a simple hole (on center) is a problem. Between poor eyesight, poor lighting & a wobbly chuck in my drill press I ruined the first piece so I decided to drill it in my lathe. I have a drill chuck on a taper for my tail stock so I get out my center drills and the large one won't fit in the chuck, no problem I use a smaller one. I need a 1/2" hole so I get out the drill bit and you guessed it, it doesn't fit either. No problem I have a Deming & Silver drill set so out it comes, unfortunately it starts at 9/16ths

Just venting


----------



## DMS (Mar 18, 2012)

About 2 years ago I got my first machine because I wanted to make... stuff. But all the stuff I wanted to make needed other stuff to make IT...

So I made other stuff. Now I forgot what I originally wanted to make... But I've been having fun so far. Two things I have learned along the way are don't rush it, and don't sweat it. For most of us on this board this is just a hobby, not a living, and we are (most of us) novices. You break tools, you don't have the right tools, you screw something up, or you just plain don't know what you are doing sometimes. That's fine. Take a step back, go do something else, grab a beer. Take a breather. When your head is clear, the solution will present itself.

The other thing that I have found out is that once you figure out your issue, and you hold that part in your hands. Holly cow, you didn't think you could do it did you? That feels pretty good.

So, keep pluggin' CD, you'll get done.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 18, 2012)

Charley, we're all in the same boat. Making tools to make tools for our equipment.

Back in 2010 (I think), I was building a filing machine and an end-mill sharpening machine. I wanted curved slots for both, but the two previous rotary tables I had made were not rigid enough for confident work. So, I put the two worthy projects aside and built a 7 1/2", 60:1 rotary table. I've used it for quite a few projects, but I've tried to get going on the two I built it for and just can't get back into 'project mode' on them.

I think the lapsed time took away some of the thought processes I had worked out for both machines, so until I go back and rethink them, they'll sit there beckoning me. 

All that to say this: Charley, you're normal. Maybe, if we have enough projects on the go, we can just jump from one to the other when a snag comes up.... Does that mean we need more machines?...hmmm


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 18, 2012)

They have some good prices on plain-bearing Jacob's chucks over at Cripe Distributing http://cripedistributingstore.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?limit=all&q=jacobs  :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 18, 2012)

I went to Lowes and bought a 1/2" drill bit that has an apex end on it so got that part of the job done.

I removed the chuck on my tail stock and was gonna replace it with a 1/2" jacobs I have just to find out the one on the tail stock was a taper fit and the one I had was a threaded fit 

My frustration in this stuff has been brought on or at least compounded by another issue in my life where I dropped the ball on an opportunity that may not ever present itself again So I'll probably be a raging A-Hole around the shop for a long time to come


----------



## bvd1940 (Mar 18, 2012)

Me to, I just broke my 1st parting tool ever in my 71 years (to used to heaver equipment) and no spare,s.
BUT it were my own fault, boy the pieces really took off and darn near opened up 2 cans of spray paint in the paint locker:thinking:
Oh well no one hurt


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 18, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> I'm really starting to get frustrated with every thing. Every project I start has a snag, every tool I have has a snag Grrrrrr
> 
> Last night I decided to make a radius/ball turner for my lathe out of some material (scrap parts) from work that lend themselves perfectly to this project. But just drilling a simple hole (on center) is a problem. Between poor eyesight, poor lighting & a wobbly chuck in my drill press I ruined the first piece so I decided to drill it in my lathe. I have a drill chuck on a taper for my tail stock so I get out my center drills and the large one won't fit in the chuck, no problem I use a smaller one. I need a 1/2" hole so I get out the drill bit and you guessed it, it doesn't fit either. No problem I have a Deming & Silver drill set so out it comes, unfortunately it starts at 9/16ths
> 
> Just venting



Charley,
Cheer up we all have things that don't go the way we want. For me the newest is my computer finally bit the dust. I just tonight got where I can get online with my new old hand-me-down laptop. I hate it and laptops in general. Keyboard all different, all my files are not there, all my favorites not there and it has Windows 7 which I have avoided dealing with up to now. It seems that we all never have all the right tools for our projects no matter how many tools we have. Call me tomorrow when you get a chance. Maybe we need to do some tool trading in the chuck and center drill areas. Is the drill chuck a 3/8 with a #2 Morse taper for the tail stock? I will see if I have an extra larger one. If I do it is probably in a box that is hiding from me. What is the deal with your drill press? I thought it was in good shape.

Benny


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 19, 2012)

The chuck doesn't turn true, I'll call you tomorrow around 9:30 or so


----------

